# Slow Heat up issue



## Bean box (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All

Can anyone say why my fracino machine is taking ages to heat up in a morning after being off all night?

For first two weeks it was ok, now taking longer each day to reach temperature.

It's a new machine only done about 800 coffees.

Cheers guys


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

What water are you using? Scale build up??


----------



## Bean box (Sep 21, 2014)

Tap water.

70 Litre cold water storage tank, via filter to boiler.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How long is it taking?


----------



## Bean box (Sep 21, 2014)

40 minutes.

Thanks for help Guys.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That wouldn't seem unduly long for a commercial machine imo. There's a lot of mass in the group to heat up.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

What are you referring to when you say 'reach temperature'? Using your hand / pressure gauge / PID / shot quality / sound?


----------

